
Meetings.io - Simple, online meetings - dwynings
http://meetings.io/
======
Sujan
I hate the stock images on the front page. Should these be webcam video
streams?

~~~
kurtvarner
These details are not super important for the version one launch. Very few
"normal" people will notice.

~~~
davej
They _will_ notice that they look more like photographs than still frames from
a webcam chat.

My initial reaction was that they were profile images representing the people
involved in the chat. I have a hunch that "normal" people will think the same.

Otherwise, the product looks very interesting, looking forward to having an
opportunity to try it out.

~~~
twalling
Agreed. My initial impression was those photos were static implying that the
service was audio chat only. I went looking through the features to see if
video chat was possible.

------
ackdesha
I get this error when trying to create a meeting (Chrome/Ubuntu). I was never
prompted with a Accept/Deny dialog, so I'm guessing the meeting features just
don't work on Linux?:

Oops, looks like you clicked Deny.

You need to enable peer assist and your webcam to participate in the meeting.

~~~
denismars
you may have peer assist blocked for all sites on your flash global settings.
- go here and enable for meetings.io
[http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplay...](http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager02.html)

------
lifeformed
Does anyone else think that saying, "Best of all, it's free" is not that big
of a selling point anymore? At this point, I assume all services worth using
have some free version or demo, and maybe a paid premium version, if it's
going to cost anything. If something isn't good enough that I'd want to
actually use it, I won't use it regardless if it's free or not. If it's worth
using, I'll gladly pay a reasonable amount of money, or at least gladly rock
the free version until I need to upgrade. As long as it's free enough to see
if I want it, that's all that matters to me.

------
karterk
Am I the only one who finds the phrase on the homepage " _Hang with co-workers
and teams_ " a little odd?

~~~
drewblaisdell
No.

It should be "Hang out with co-workers and teams", not "Hangout with co-
workers and teams".

Beautiful application.

------
olalonde
Here's a HN meeting room for those of us who have no one available to test it:
<http://m1.io/w3>. Anyone care to join?

------
mtrimpe
If you click 'Deny' _and_ 'Remember' then you can't try again as the screen is
never shown again.

You could check if the settings dialog is shown at all (see
[https://github.com/cataclysmicrewind/CameraDetection/blob/ma...](https://github.com/cataclysmicrewind/CameraDetection/blob/master/src/ktu/media/CameraDetection.as#L447))
and if not then manually open up the (P2P) settings dialog.

~~~
denismars
nice one - on it :)

------
beza1e1
The best online meeting tool in my opinion is etherpad.

The meeting starts with a document containing the agenda. Now everybody chats
and rewrites the agenda into a protocol of the decisions made. Meeting ends.

Pros: The discussion is usually clearer, because you talk about text. No need
to talk about old protocols, which are written afterwards.

Cons: Does not solve the problem that usually nobody feels responsible
afterwards.

~~~
jdp23
One thing that can help with responsibility is to do a final pass at the end
of the meeting and call out action items, including these near the top of the
document.

~~~
beza1e1
The problem, I experience, is not that action items are missing. The point is
that you must write the name of the responsible person next to each action
item. Maybe even her email, so people can nag her. If possible, set deadlines.

However, the problem seems to be an inherently social one. I cannot imagine
any etherpad plugin or something to help with this.

------
colbyh
I really enjoy this platform so far. My trial of meetings.io lies in stark
contrast to the first time I used Skype...or even when I used it yesterday for
that matter. The former is actually exciting! You have certainly over
delivered on the "Google hangouts without Google" promise.

A couple of thoughts:

After a meeting is finished I'm not automatically redirected to my profile
page. In fact, the only way to get back there is to click on your logo at the
top of the page, which seems counterintuitive to me. A "Back to my profile"
link or an automatic redirect would be helpful.

I noticed when I viewed the meeting attendees I was presented with a "delete
meeting" option. Is this something that people actively use? If so I'd say
moving it to a more obvious space would be a good idea. If not (I don't think
I'd personally feel the need to delete one) I would nix it altogether.

Keep up the great work! I'm amazed this is such a young product.

~~~
colbyh
As I was submitting this your platform popped up a reminder that a meeting was
about to start. Little details like that really go a long way.

------
mitrick2
The continuous stream of new web/video conferencing services acknowledges the
desire (and potential) to build a better user-experience in this industry.
Unfortunately, most of these new services miss the hardest part about the
industry: go-to-market. Webex, GoToMeeting, and others spend millions of
dollars a quarter trying to reach all of us and our corporate buyers. That
coverage and mindshare makes it really challenging to get meaningful traction
in the web conferencing market these days.

------
huhtenberg
There's plenty of competition, so... what's different here?

~~~
mmahemoff
No login I guess.

------
egze
Doesn't work for me behind a corporate firewall. This might be a big problem,
since the app is mainly targeted for business use.

Does anyone know which ports does it use?

~~~
denismars
Your firewall needs to allow NAT UDP traversal. Future version will have
fallback to TCP/HTTP to pass through corporate firewalls.

------
oomkiller
This looks really cool. Hopefully we will see this totally reimplemented using
WebRTC so it doesn't require Flash. Still, it works quite well.

~~~
denismars
that's the plan - we have a WebRTC version in the works but it's still very
early days.

------
apendleton
Being able to dial _into_ a conference instead of just out would be super-
useful, especially if, like reserving a URL for a room, you could also reserve
a dial-in code. We have a regular morning meeting in my office for which we
currently use Google Hangouts, and it's not really practical to keep track of
who's traveling or whatever and won't be able to video-conference in.

~~~
denismars
great idea - we're adding this to the top of our todo list

------
goronbjorn
You should probably auto-populate the Date/Time fields with their existing
values since you do that with the Title field already (it's a little confusing
otherwise):

[http://www.evernote.com/shard/s146/sh/0b9f462b-f1d7-46d8-8f6...](http://www.evernote.com/shard/s146/sh/0b9f462b-f1d7-46d8-8f64-085bbd451dad/146c2e6d4c93bc19db1cd4e2c5f8bf33)

~~~
denismars
good idea - on it

------
idan
Google hangouts without the google.

------
pr0zac
Hmmm... they appear to be using iterative room names. Makes it not
particularly difficult to find other chats that are active. Not sure how much
I would like people randomly entering my meetings.

Otherwise looks like a pretty slick site.

~~~
denismars
setting the room to "private" mode will stop people from just droppin in

------
jimmyjim
Beautifully executed. I'm impressed.

I would suggest working on the navbar just a little bit, to have its look not
be so readily recognizable as the 'Twitter Bootstrap, yo!' one.

------
endlessvoid94
I can't seem to get it to work -- all I can see is myself, after inviting
someone sitting next to me. He gets the same thing. And we're both at the same
URL.

Any tips?

~~~
denismars
check that you don't have a firewall blocking UDP connections within your
network

------
imperialWicket
What's offered here that MeetingBurner doesn't have?

~~~
Lazare
Everything? AFAIK, MeetingBurner is for webinars/desktop sharing; this is a
videoconferencing app, which MeetingBurner doesn't support.

~~~
imperialWicket
Ugh, RTFM. I skimmed the no signups, no downloads, and basic meeting details,
and it all felt strangely familiar.

I like that you noted it's a videoconferencing app. Meetings.io is a good
name, but it doesn't really imply video conferencing to me. That's a pretty
nit-picky (and subjective) concern though, and I'll likely give it a try.

------
harpastum
This is actually pretty awesome. Is it completely P2P? How much server work
does it take to keep up a conference?

~~~
denismars
it is completely p2p - takes very little server work to keep up the
conference.

------
rubashov71
Works well. Audio quality 10 / Video quality 10. I do a fair bit of tele
conferencing. The video quality was what impressed me the most.

I like that it's instant and also the ad-hoc nature of it. I think this will
appeal to many market segments.

Can't wait to see the web sharing and other collaboration features once they
come online.

~~~
abcd_f
Please don't astroturf.

------
Hyperus
This thing rocks.... and I have an Australian high-latency link... way-smooth
for a 5 person conference

As for room security - ensure you enable the auth for new entries - then
people must have your OK to enter.... secure enuf for my purposes... for free

------
mml
where do i find this flash player v11? the linked flash player is
10.something. sad panda.

~~~
mml
ah, seems to be a mtlion problem.

Edit: and only on safari, chrome works fine.

~~~
elithrar
> Edit: and only on safari, chrome works fine.

Chrome uses its own, internal version of Flash and not the "system" Flash.

------
zefi
this is superb. precisely what's been missing.

------
czzarr
this looks great, definitely going to try it

------
vijayrawatsan
Sweet.. :)

------
drivebyacct2
P2P via Flash? Interesting.

~~~
huhtenberg
Natively supported by Flash Player 10+, it's been out for 2-3 years now if not
longer.

------
zefi
are you a yc company?

~~~
denismars
yup, we're YC

